# Cheap Wag Bags @ Outland USA



## B4otter (Apr 20, 2009)

broken link?


----------



## tBatt (May 18, 2020)

Site isn't loading for me either.


----------



## PintOfTetleys (Feb 24, 2021)

Weird. Worked last night for a couple purchases. Looks to be down across the whole site. Purchased from them in the past.


----------



## Ezcruzr (Feb 27, 2008)

Just worked for me now. Didn't work for me earlier


----------



## Dangerfield (May 28, 2021)

I wonder if they are out of date or otherwise stored to where they are de-graded? At that price point & low ship cost there could be an issue. (Working on an answer)

"WAG Bags are guaranteed for* one year*. To get much longer storage life, keep your extra bags in a cool, dry environment. Heat and moisture are what start the breakdown process that neutralizes enclosed waste."


----------



## Nanko (Oct 20, 2020)

Dangerfield said:


> I wonder if they are out of date or otherwise stored to where they are de-graded? At that price point & low ship cost there could be an issue. (Working on an answer)
> 
> "WAG Bags are guaranteed for* one year*. To get much longer storage life, keep your extra bags in a cool, dry environment. Heat and moisture are what start the breakdown process that neutralizes enclosed waste."


Only one way to find out. Chili night here we come! Thanks pintotetleys


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

Yep, these aren't suitable for much more than an overnight, if that. IIRC the bags are made of corn starch, and break down rapidly. the 15" x 6" size seems challenging from a "filling" perspective

Not as cheap, but mylar bag.. They fit over a 5 gallon bucket too, can hold 3-4 "user days" of poo. 





Human Waste Bags | Human Waste Disposal Bags | Restop


Shop our line of premium disposable human waste bags, urinal bags, kits, and pouches that are sure to make life easier "when you gotta go".



restop.com





Given the intended contents, I'll err on the side of caution myself.. YMMV


----------



## B4otter (Apr 20, 2009)

PETT and the Restop 2 are the only WAG bags mentioned as acceptable in the Grand Canyon noncommerical regs. The Metolius bags may be fine but the description sounds flimsy...


----------



## Dangerfield (May 28, 2021)

MNichols said:


> Yep, these aren't suitable for much more than an overnight, if that. IIRC the bags are made of corn starch, and break down rapidly. the 15" x 6" size seems challenging from a "filling" perspective
> 
> Not as cheap, but mylar bag.. They fit over a 5 gallon bucket too, can hold 3-4 "user days" of poo.
> 
> ...


You sir, really have your shit together when it comes to poo. Thank's for wiping out the confusion.


----------



## foreigner (10 mo ago)

The restop2 bags have a crappy ziplock that doesn't work well where the bag is folded over. Otherwise 5 stars.

I've yet to try the PETT


----------



## Ezcruzr (Feb 27, 2008)

There aren't 12 wag bags. You'll get one wag bag. I was told it was a misprint on the add. When things seem too good to be true, they are usually too good to be true.


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

Ezcruzr said:


> There aren't 12 wag bags. You'll get one wag bag. I was told it was a misprint on the add. When things seem too good to be true, they are usually too good to be true.


Wow, 8 bucks a crap then.. 😲


----------



## Nanko (Oct 20, 2020)

Ezcruzr said:


> There aren't 12 wag bags. You'll get one wag bag. I was told it was a misprint on the add. When things seem too good to be true, they are usually too good to be true.


well shit! Taking a poop really shouldn’t cost more than the food it consists of.


----------



## Dangerfield (May 28, 2021)

When I looked at the weight each “12 pack” ship cost under 4 bucks I backed out of the room so to speak.


----------



## Dangerfield (May 28, 2021)

Nanko said:


> Only one way to find out. Chili night here we come! Thanks pintotetleys


Hope you didn’t down 4 bowls in anticipation, just before delivery


----------



## Nanko (Oct 20, 2020)

Dangerfield said:


> Hope you didn’t down 4 bowls in anticipation, just before delivery


----------



## Dangerfield (May 28, 2021)

Get yourself one of these "gold foiled" burgers. It should tip the scales in the cost to benefit ratio you were hoping for.


----------



## Nanko (Oct 20, 2020)

I will now be figuring out how to make wag bags in the 100s.


----------



## rswebb (Aug 27, 2013)

PintOfTetleys said:


> Found this last night, stocked up. 12 pack for $8. Not bad.
> 
> Metolius Wag Bags 12Pk


just got mine today it was a single wag bag not a pack of 12. I called and left a message with customer support


----------



## Dangerfield (May 28, 2021)

Send it back to them on their nickel (well used).


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

Good luck!


----------

